# Mullet Fishing



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to the mullet hole on Saturday morning. Arrived about 6:30 and by 9:30 had my limit of 50. 2 other boats were there.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Threw my net night before last and got 45 in Escambia - Mullet are pretty thick right now, but the ones I caught were a little smaller than what I was catching this time last year. What size were the mullet you snagged?

Greg


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

the ones ive been getting lately are smaller than normal too. earlier in the year they were way bigger than normal.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*choctaw mullet*

Over here, for me at least, most are on the small size. However, last time out the boat next to me was anchored a little further out from shore and was fishing deeper water than me. He caught a good number of big ones. When I first started doing this a coupel of months ago they seemed to more on the larger side.Maybe the big one wih roe are starting to migrate to the gulf for spawning. ?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I snatch my fish. Most of the mullet were about a pound. A few maybe 2 pounds. I think I had 1 little silver. I call the big ones microwave mullet. Lay 2 filets skin side down on a microwavable plate. Top with onions and seasoning. In 8 minutes you have a meal.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

billyb said:


> I snatch my fish. Most of the mullet were about a pound. A few maybe 2 pounds. I think I had 1 little silver. I call the big ones microwave mullet. Lay 2 filets skin side down on a microwavable plate. Top with onions and seasoning. In 8 minutes you have a meal.


 I love me some fried mullet but that sounds nasty as hell....... Ive been seein some decent size schools of big mullet around the interstate bridge in escambia bay


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Cracker said:


> I love me some fried mullet but that sounds nasty as hell....... Ive been seein some decent size schools of big mullet around the interstate bridge in escambia bay


:lol:. Idk about you guys but when I cleaned mine awhile back they were muddy. That normal?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I eat a lot of mullet and sometimes when I clean them they look pretty muddy. But I fillet them and ususally eat them fresh and have never had a problem with muddy taste.

Greg


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

tips n tails said:


> :lol:. Idk about you guys but when I cleaned mine awhile back they were muddy. That normal?


If you catch em close to the river I guess, I haven't had any problems but I catch most of my mullet in gulf breeze. The closer to the gulf the better IMO.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine come from the Choctawhatchee River Delta area and usually have some mud inside. This is part of natural process on how they feed. I have been reading up on mullet to learn a little about them. 
My guess is those who stay around the Pensacola and Destin channel may be different since the bottom is different than the river. I would like to get a couple from there and compair with river mullet.
From what I have been reading they should start their migration into the gulf for spawning. However, old timers tell me they are around in the holes all year long. Will see about that about Jan and Feb when it's cold.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine come from the Choctawhatchee River Delta area and usually have some mud inside. This is part of natural process on how they feed. I have been reading up on mullet to learn a little about them. 
My guess is those who stay around the Pensacola and Destin channel may be different since the bottom is different than the river. I would like to get a couple from there and compair with river mullet.
From what I have been reading they should start their migration into the gulf for spawning. However, old timers tell me they are around in the holes all year long. Will see about that about Jan and Feb when it's cold.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I caught mullet all through the winter last year in upper Escambia Bay


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*winter mullet*

That's good to know. Hope they are here in my area inJan and Feb. I have a snowbird friend coming down from Kansas and want to introduce him to snagging mullet.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Try a flyrod sometime,more fun than should be lawfuly allowed!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*fly rod*

Fly rods work great. Used one for a few trips but switched to a Crappie Max 12 ft. pole with reel. I Like being able to reel line rather than pull and have it bunched up around the rod butt or on the floor. Either way works fine though.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

*snatching mullet*

I have tried just about everything for mullet fishing and the best I have found is the Whuppin Stick that is sold by Cabelas. They come in casting, spinning or jig poles. The price is right. I have never had one break. They had a 10 year warranty at one time, but I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*pole*

:thumbup: Just 5 minutes ago I was looking at the Whooping Stick 12 ft poles on Cabelas website. A popular pole I have seen people using is the Black Widow 12 and 14 ft poles. The most popular is a cheap Eagle Claw 8 1/2 fly rod that a local guy sells. You see a lot of them being used.


----------

